
Apple Is Working on Future Products That Will Blow Your Away--Tim Cook - theBashShell
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/03/01/tim-cook-apple-investors-meeting/
======
hassan_shaikley
Prediction: They will gather more data on users than possibly any other
company and Apple will begin profiting heftily off of that.

------
MrEldritch
Who wants to bet some of those fantastic future products will be something
along the lines of the "courageous" (and certainly bold and unexpected!)
phones with no headphone jack?

I'm thinking maybe "no physical ports, wireless charging only" or "display
that is not only bezel-less, but seamlessly wraps around the entire front and
back surfaces of the phone (incidentally rendering it extremely slippery and
completely impossible to service without destroying the screen)"

------
charlesism
Tim Cook: Product Pipeline Is "Full of Stuff"

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/roberthof/2012/03/19/apple-
ceo-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/roberthof/2012/03/19/apple-ceo-tim-cook-
the-product-pipeline-is-full-of-stuff/)

------
nikolay
Yeah, right. With this CEO? No way!

------
jolmg
That will blow my what away?

There's an extraneous "r" in the title here.

